# Cracker Jack Contest



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Something for a little ND girl

Hey guys... I know a little 9 year old girl that is really enjoying ice fishing with her daddy that needs your help. She has a little dog named Jerzy Joe and she entered it in a contest with Cracker Jack and she made the finals and now needs your votes. The lead has been going back and forth with this other mutt (the competition) named Lucy from Alabama. You can vote as often as you want but it looks like you have to wait 5 minutes between votes. The contest runs until January 25th. Let's rally together and get the Bismarck dog a victory for the little girl. Please go to www.crackerjack.com and click on the pet contest link and vote for jerzy joe. I know she is no hunting dog but she means a lot to Abby just the same. Please vote often and lets kick the tail out of Lucy!!!!

http://www.crackerjack.com/games.php


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Honestly, in my opinion the Alabama dog is cuter. At least it is a hound and could be used for hunting. The other one looks like a dust mop.

Don't worry, I didn't vote for the Alabama dog, I do have some state loyalty


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

lol...
yea i like the hound better but threw one in for the ankle biter


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> I just heard from Cal (Abby's dad) and he says that Abby will win a trip for four to Santa Barbara with Jerzy the dog. He also says he appreciates your support and that he will have a party at the blue moon (his fish house) on Lake Audobon if she wins....


If we get her to win I wonder how much beer/schnapps' he will provide?? :lol:


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Lucy was cute, but I helped your friends out.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I have been voting off and on all day. I like the bulldogs, but they are already in Florida. Go Joe!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

She isnt 18 years old so she isnt eligible to win the prize anyway. :-?

If her dog wins the cutest contest it still has to go up against and beat the previous winners to get the trip.

I hope they didnt enter in her name and that it all works out.

Good luck! :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

What??? No labs??? You might as well get a cat!!! But I guess a fellow NDer deserves a vote!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

voted


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Voted ND


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

you got my vote steve


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

voted the other day

this could be the best hot topic yet ???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Done!!


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Voted Joe again, the race is tight.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Just voted and joe is ahead by 278 votes.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Been voting every day for the N.D.rug rat, the race is close. I guess its time to turn on my mouses afterburners


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

The contest is a joke. People from both sides AL and ND are running macros so their computers votes continuously. I hope they give it to another dog instead. Nothing like teaching your kid to be a cheater at a young age.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

It started out good with people doing the voting and was pretty close for some time (actually ND was pulling ahead) then AL started running the macros and the ND crowd did shortly after. Although probably not against the rules it is pretty unethical. The Cracker Jack folks should have set some rules like 1 vote per person.

It is too bad it turned out this way but thanks to all who voted. Abby's (the kid in the contest) Uncle still plans on having the bratz (that is in sausage not bad kids) on Audobon.


----------

